# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Hello!

## Mitch

Hi, I'm new to the world of Ball Pythons. I've never owned a snake before and this will be my first, hopefully... just have to convince the parents. Any suggestions to get them to give in?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I've been doing as much research as I possibly can... don't want to do anything wrong or make any newbie mistakes. 

I've been keeping Poison Dart Frogs for a while now, they're great. I just wanted some variety in my collection so why not mix it up with a snake? Here are some pictures of my frogs. Not all of the species I keep are there.


R. imitator 'intermedius'


E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabela'


D. leucomelas 

Thanks!

----------


## ahunt037

good job researching before u purchase ur snake thats a good start and a good way to convince your parents to let u buy ur snake tell them that ball pythons are some of the calmest snakes and rarely ever bite. they are also very low maintenance as well

----------


## Kaorte

I totally respect people who keep poison dart frogs. They are super awesome animals and it seems like a lot of work to keep them up. But well worth it! They (as well as your setup) are gorgeous!

I never bothered trying to convince my parents (snake-a-phobes). When I went off to school I got my first snake and then told them later. Better to ask for forgiveness then for permission? They didn't take it so well..even 400 miles from home they tried to make me get rid of it. 

I think ball pythons are great animals to have. They are low maintenance, they don't smell (unless they poo big!!), they eat once a week, they are calm and gentle (mostly...), and they don't make any noise or require lights. 

Its sometimes hard to convince stubborn parents, but it is possible. Might take some time. 


 :Welcome:  to the site. This is a great place for ball python and herp lovers alike!

----------


## j_h_smith

Hello. Glad to see you could make it. We've been expecting you for some time now. 

Jim Smith

----------


## Mitch

> good job researching before u purchase ur snake thats a good start and a good way to convince your parents to let u buy ur snake tell them that ball pythons are some of the calmest snakes and rarely ever bite. they are also very low maintenance as well


Thanks, I would never get an animal without doing extensive research on it beforehand. My Parents know I'm responsible like that but don't want a snake in the house. I'm still working on the convincing though. Hopefully persistence is the key here. 




> I totally respect people who keep poison dart frogs. They are super awesome animals and it seems like a lot of work to keep them up. But well worth it! They (as well as your setup) are gorgeous!
> 
> I never bothered trying to convince my parents (snake-a-phobes). When I went off to school I got my first snake and then told them later. Better to ask for forgiveness then for permission? They didn't take it so well..even 400 miles from home they tried to make me get rid of it. 
> 
> I think ball pythons are great animals to have. They are low maintenance, they don't smell (unless they poo big!!), they eat once a week, they are calm and gentle (mostly...), and they don't make any noise or require lights. 
> 
> Its sometimes hard to convince stubborn parents, but it is possible. Might take some time. 
> 
> 
>  to the site. This is a great place for ball python and herp lovers alike!


Dart frogs aren't too hard to care for... People think it's way harder then it really is. I only spend about an hour a week on maintenance, and I have 11 frogs and 5 vivariums. I also have some of them breeding too. 

As for the "ask for forgiveness rather then for permission" route, I may just have to take it if I can't convince them in the next month or two  :Razz: . I think I'm making progress though!

----------


## Mitch

> Hello. Glad to see you could make it. We've been expecting you for some time now. 
> 
> Jim Smith


Haha, that's pretty creepy  :Razz:

----------


## Mft62485

:Very Happy:  I think if you look on Youtube, there is a snakebytestv episode on that topic.   Oh, and welcome.

----------


## Mitch

> I think if you look on Youtube, there is a snakebytestv episode on that topic.   Oh, and welcome.


Yea, I've seen it. I have all that stuff on my list of things I can use. Here's a link to the video if anyone wants to see. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGJiJSDEP7A

----------


## Mitch

Today I went to a Pet Shop near me called "Fin and Feather". The owner there has a ton of balls in his back room, many of which are breeding (pies, ivories, etc.). He let me check them out and they were awesome. I'm going to bring my parents in and have them talk to him about snakes... hopefully it will help. Right now they seem to be on the verge of letting me get one. Also, I got a new pair of frogs (D. azureus) that I wanted to show off  :Very Happy: 



and here's my frog rack... I'll have to make room for snakes too... hopefully. The tanks on the top are works in progress.

----------


## DellaF

Welcome! Good luck with the parents. Your frogs are gorgeous.

----------


## Mitch

> Welcome! Good luck with the parents. Your frogs are gorgeous.


Thanks!

----------


## Mitch

Good news!!! The parents said YES! Time to do even more research then I was doing before... and saving up to buy a nice BP morph  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:

----------


## Mitch21

Welcome! And you're only like the 8th person in my life to also be named Mitch!

----------


## Mitch

> Welcome! And you're only like the 8th person in my life to also be named Mitch!


Thanks other Mitch! What's the 21 for in your name?  I almost made my username that.

----------


## lusciousdragon

Gorgeous frogs and I love your setup. Makes me want frogs too  :Razz:  .

----------


## Mitch

> Gorgeous frogs and I love your setup. Makes me want frogs too  .


Thanks. They're very rewarding to keep.

----------


## Mitch

Good news! I'm getting a male Lemon Pastel this month... I can't wait!

----------


## Mitch

Picture of him from the seller:

----------

